# Need Dry Weight Of Outback 25Rss 2005



## 123Shannon (Aug 23, 2012)

My 2005 25rss is on its way! Can't seem to find its dry weight on any spec sites . Anyone know what it is, and how much it can carry? Thanka


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

The Keystone spec page (link here) doesn't have a shipping weight listed for the 2005, but it does show 1345lbs for the carrying capacity. When your unit arrives, you will need to locate the weight sticker (usually on the front road side corner) and deduct the carrying capacity from the max GVWR that should be listed and that will give you an approximate dry weight. However, the best way to insure an accurate weight would be to stop a local scale.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Here you go. Look under the floor plan for your model in the attached 2005 brochure. The weight is there.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

123Shannon,
Here is the weight sticker from my 25RSS. It is located on the interior of the upper cabinet above the sink. It is a heavy trailer, I hope you have a 3/4 ton truck if you plan on traveling.
crunchman


----------

